# im a level one coach



## traditionalbows (Sep 11, 2008)

im a level one anyone else got a rank?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

so that 3d shoot was awsome wasn't it tb????


----------



## traditionalbows (Sep 11, 2008)

indeed


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

whats that mean?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ya ima 2(not to oneup you, sorry). i got 1 and 2 easily cause there pretty much the same


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

whats a level one coach????


----------



## whispershooter (Nov 12, 2005)

I am a level 2 instructor


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> whats a level one coach????


It means you can teach at camps and such. You can get it at 15 if I'm correct and you can get two at 18 and 3 at 21 with at least a year in between 2 and 3.

It's complicated stuff.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You need to be "certified" to teach archery? Are you serious?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

kegan said:


> You need to be "certified" to teach archery? Are you serious?


thats what I think!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> You need to be "certified" to teach archery? Are you serious?


To teach the B.E.S.T system and be safe. It's a JOAD thing, you can be a programmer but no one will listen to you unless you are a certified teacher.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i have a few titles my wife has given me some of them are pretty rank.


----------



## david_h_30170 (Dec 14, 2008)

Our local 4-H sent me for my level one instructor certificate. Our 4-h head coach has a level three, I think


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> To teach the B.E.S.T system and be safe. It's a JOAD thing, you can be a programmer but no one will listen to you unless you are a certified teacher.


I've taught several people how to shoot a longbow- didn't seem like they weren't listenning to me...


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> I've taught several people how to shoot a longbow- didn't seem like they weren't listenning to me...


I meant to say people won't hire you. Idk lol it's a JOAD thing. If you want to teach someone under a group that is titled JOAD then you need one of these Coaching Certificates.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> I meant to say people won't hire you. Idk lol it's a JOAD thing. If you want to teach someone under a group that is titled JOAD then you need one of these Coaching Certificates.


Ohhhhhhhhhh!

That makes perfect sense then.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

kegan said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> That makes perfect sense then.




yeaah...same here


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> That makes perfect sense then.


I sense sarcasm

=P lol


----------



## traditionalbow (Dec 18, 2008)

thats kool


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> I sense sarcasm
> 
> =P lol


Not at all. It does make perfect sense. I wasn't thinking about someone being _hired_ to instruct on archery. Nothing but sincere.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Alrighty then, ya it's just a weird thing you need for the JOAD system. There are some paid coaches and to start up your own JOAD group you need to be a certain level coach. It's the "politics" side of archery.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm guessing JOAD and what not are more target-archery related groups, correct?


----------

